# dellorto vs weber ....pros and cons (drla , idf)



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

i know people will argue till blue in the face which is better
thats not what this is about , i just wanna know some of the things you like and dislike about each brand


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sidedraft or downdraft?

As far as sides go, I prefer dellorto emissions carbs. They're not the best for performance applications, but they still sound awesome and get great mileage. They can be tuned for most mild road cars, but big cams give them a fit.

As for universal performance carbs, Dellorto and Weber have the same basic construction, unless you can find a set of Dellorto tri-jets. Those are the best IMO, they have a third jet stack that takes over after the main starts to taper off. This way, you can tune for idle, cruise, part throttle acceleration, and WOT. You don't have to stretch the main all the way to redline .

I love Dells, but if I were going to go universal again, I'd go for a set of Weber 152Gs (with the 4 progression holes vs. the regular 152's 3) to stretch the transition out a bit. Unless I could find Dell tri-jets, hello dream carb!


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

B4S said:


> Sidedraft or downdraft?


downdraft....i have dellorto 36 drla at the moment and 
to just seem easier to work on/tune but maybe thats just me
also they seem to start up much better that when i had IDFs


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

and as for the dell tri jet i have read some about them but never found a set for sale 
and they were all 48s so to big anyway

do they come in smaller sizes ?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

There are dell 45 tri-jets, and I've seen some 40s for sale...but I haven't been able to confirm that they were actually 40s. All sidedrafts though.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Dells to me seemed to have kinda sloppy casting which inclined me to return a brand new set back in the 80s. I ended up goin Mikuni 40 on a 1870cc 8V and they were hands down the best carbs I have ever had. I never connected the enrichment cable as a couple shots from the accel pump and it would fire immediately and smooth out perfect in just a couple seconds even below freezing temps. I have a set of Webers now on my 16V and they are great but still not as good as those mikunis

Just to wander more: many years ago Dodge offered a Weber 45 setup for the 2.2 through Direct Connection. Imagine, you could actually buy a Weber kit at the dealership with a factory part number. Around the same time I somehow managed to get to talking with one of the guys in the actual factory racing effort and he told me that they actually made "a little more power" on Mikuni 44s over the Weber 45s.

If you are getting a set of used sidedrafts at a decent price, do it. I think any of them will perform well.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I think they got sloppy with the emissions carbs, they were in all sorts of cars in the 70s. Mass production in huge quantities .

I agree with you on the Mikunis though, I had a set of 40PPHs, awesome carbs but the lack of certain parts in the aftermarket kinda sucked . They're out there, but I liked the availability of the Weber/Dellorto stuff better. Mikunis have the universalness of the webers, and the long progression of the Dells . Love that starting disk setup too.


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

I had the dfev for a long time. Awesome carb, great sound when the secondaries open. If cleaned and assembled well, no issues.


----------

